# BEZDEZ... two thumbs up!



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I know a number of you have dealt with this fellow for parts/supplies. I made my first order this past week from the ebay seller "BEzdez" - and received it two days later (well, he is only about 3 hours south of here).

Anyhow, it was an excellent transaction, and the stuff I ordered (some just to see how nice it was) was excellent. A modern Tele bridge for well under $10, as nice as the $35 Stew Mac ones. Pick guard material and binding, MUCH cheaper cost wise and every bit as nice quality wise as what I have been buying from LMI or Stewart Macdonald.

ANyhow, I think I will look a little more now at his store rather than just place my order at the big shops. I saved over $100 just on this order, and he charges a realistic shipping (combines items, and doesnt overcharge).

AJC


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yes, it's been 2 or 3 years since I dealt with them but did numerous transactions that were all without fail excellent.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've always had good dealings with them. Highly recommended!


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

I buy all my parts from them ,Bridges ,pickups,pots. knobs.etc. 3 days and its here. Very happy with the quality and the people. A+++++++


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya, great company. I haven't bought anything in awhile, but they are always the first place I go when looking for parts.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I have never had any problem with Bezdez 
Shelia & Peter has always been very helpful & excellent to deal with :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I deal with Bezdez (kesler violin shop) a lot and I've never had a transation that was less than spectacular. Shipping to Alberta is usually 3 days. Never more than 4 days.
I've never been disapointed with the quality of an item either. Two thumbs up for sure!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I ordered some more bindings - they have such a great selection of various tortise, coloured, and other bindings! 

AJC


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Bezdez has been my "go to" shop for parts for years now. Excellent service, great prices, and decent quality.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

I ordered pickups.
Fine, but the DC resistance did not match the advertised value and the leg length did not fit properly in my rout.
Returned, was refunded, BUT then I was _banned_ from reordering from the site.
Check the return policy carefully before sending things back as there may be hidden repercussions.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I intend to use them for stuff like bindings, some hardware, etc. I dont try and save $$ on pickups. Thats just me.

I do love the celluloid binding I have gotten, its impossible to get that stuff from the USA as no one will ship it.


----------



## Shepherd (Nov 20, 2008)

I asked a question about my first order with them. After a week of no replies I complained about it and I got banned just for that. The tuners and electronics I recieved were absolute crap. Typical mic junk. Wish I had complained before I placed the order.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, after a few really good experiences with this seller, i ordered some other bridges, plates, tuners, ferrules etc as well as two different pickups (a set of hb's and a bridge p90) .

Everything looks really good. I still can believe the low pricing, the bridges look every bit as good as stuff i have bought from other comoanies for much, much more ( in some cases six times as much) . The tuners, wilkinson branded, are also looking quite good.

I am making a few (3) telecaster varients i plan to sell through the local music store, and i didint want to use super expensive hardware and price myself out of the local market. I am confident so far in what i see, that these parts will be excellent. The pickups i will have to try out, but quality wise they also look really good.


----------

